# Governor Signs High Speed Rail Bill



## leemell (Jul 18, 2012)

California Governor Jerry Brown signed the Bill authorizing the sale of bonds for construction start of the High Speed Rail project at LA Union Station this morning in this report.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jul 19, 2012)

And here comes the law suits!

As much of a pessimist that I am though, it looks more and more likely that this is gonna happen. Although people still shouldnt bet their life savings that this will definitely happen.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 19, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> And here comes the law suits! As much of a pessimist that I am though, it looks more and more likely that this is gonna happen. Although people still shouldnt bet their life savings that this will definitely happen.


Hard to know what will happen, especially if monied interests are willing to pervert the regulatory system in order to prevent this project, but I'm hoping it's a success.


----------



## Paulus (Jul 19, 2012)

Shawn Ryu said:


> And here comes the law suits!


Eh, lawsuits have been going on for years (it's how the environmental review system works). I think people would get nervous if they stopped getting sued.


----------

